# Redmine / Trac auf ISPConfi 3-System



## pilgrims (25. Nov. 2012)

Ich überlege, auf einem Debian6 mit ISPConfig 3 den Redmine oder Trac innerhalb eines virt. Webservers zu installieren.

Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo bereits eine Anleitung?


----------

